# Would u become a Friend with someone different ??(Race/Background)



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Just woundering

I noted that people usually become friends only with people from their own race/background (noted that in a lot of people inc high school ex-mates facebook friends list),,, we don't have to lie on each other 

even if I'm living in a big city,,, some races don;t like others,, not just race even background......

-------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure,, sometimes someone fron a different race can be better than ur own brother,, but that is rare..

=====================
The real VICTIM in this= mixed race people!! they become like a Football! each race kick them to the other!!!! (is this y a lot of them are bad and mean with people? )


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Weird thread.

Usually I have friends of the same _or_ different ethnicity than myself...where I live people are diverse so :stu I don't really discriminate or consider people of certain races to be superior friends.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

............................yes


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> ............................yes


 last time i checked it was 2011


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

mmm this is a a bit of a weird thread, unless we have unbeknownst to me all time-travelled back to 1890.

But yeah, I actually don't have _many_ friends of different race to my own, but I have a few...race doesn't really come in to friendship I don't see why it would :S


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Of course I would. I'd become a friend with anyone. Race doesn't matter to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Of course.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

...


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> It's absurd to think that race would matter when it comes to making friends... I can see where the questioning would arise when it comes to dating but race isn't a factor at _all_ when it comes to making friends.
> 
> Living in Toronto, you see different races everywhere, and if you stuck to your own race, you wouldn't have many friends... Although, admittedly, in my school, you do see some students sticking to their own ethnicity, it's not that they aren't friendly to others... it's that you don't see many other races in their inner circle...


I just think what you mentioned happens because when people try and fit in at the start, they naturally will try and talk with people they have something in common with in order to make friends initially when nobody knows anyone. As I said though I couldn't care less where someone is from or anything like that with regard to making friends.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

yes. Out of the few close friends that I do have, one of them is a different race than me


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have like no friends with the same racial background as me o_o; The majority of my friends are hispanic x)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

For sure, just because we're friends doesn't mean I have to look at them...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes without a doubt. Shoot id take it further then frienship if I could. (if its a female of course)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, a friend is a friend, race and background shouldn't figure into it.  

Vive le difference!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, of course.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow to think people with SA would be more open minded with the lives they live, one guy actually said no. =\


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

sure


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Sure, why not?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> It's absurd to think that race would matter when it comes to making friends...


Freedom of association.

If you don't like members of a certain group for whatever reason (bad experience with someone from that group, just find their features visually unpleasant, etc.) you are *free* to not personally associate with them.

So no, it is not absurd at all.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, absolutely.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Definitely, yes. I have a female friend from Singapore. She is the most wonderful person I've ever met
The only problem is that she lives over there and I don't get to see her.
We met where I work and she understood me, never put me down, was always there when I needed her, got me through a few tough times. She would do anything for you, she bought me presents (even though when I first met her I told her she didn't have to "buy" my friendship). She is just a lovely person and I have never met anyone else that compares to her.


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

The guy I get along best with at work is black. Another guy at work is from Malaysia and both his parents were Chinese, he's one of the coolest dudes and smartest dudes. So yeah race doesn't have an issue with me.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

iufdklsjfk;ldjklj kj;tie 

To the thread - i cant be bothered to explain why I would ...Why would I not?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Of course! This is a silly question to me. I'm relieved to see no one voted 'yes, but as long as people who know me don't see us'...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My two closest friends are not the same race as me. So yes, I would definitely become friends with people of a different race and/or background. I never really thought twice about it.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't see why not. I went to a high school where white was the minority. They were somewhat rare. I didn't spot too many. Black and Hispanic composed most of the school, but there were a lot of other groups beneath. Enough of them that it's hard not to notice.

So, you had no choice but to get used to all the different types of people.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I don't mind. I actually may want a little diversity. I have too many Hispanic friends/acquaintances at the moment lol (I'm Hispanic myself). I kinda want to see how it's like being around people with different cultures.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Uh of course?
I actually am rather atypical as far as background goes, but I prefer making foreign friends as I don't have much of a connection with my own native culture (spent my childhood out of the country, etc).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only if they're good looking and wealthy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Already have.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Definitely. I was a minority where I grew up so almost every friend I ever had was of a different race/background.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Some backgrounds I'd avoid, but race is never an issue.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

heroin said:


> Freedom of association.
> 
> If you don't like members of a certain group for whatever reason (bad experience with someone from that group, just find their features visually unpleasant, etc.) you are *free* to not personally associate with them.
> 
> So no, it is not absurd at all.


Admittedly, I shouldn't have phrased it like that. And of course, people have the right to associate with whomever they want. I didn't say they _had_ to associate with others, I said, that _personally_, I find race shouldn't be a factor. Your opinion may be that it isn't absurd, and that is exactly that, your opinion. Differing opinions are inevitable.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, as long as they're not a criminal.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Of course, If they're a decent person race/background would make no difference to me at all. I can't see why it would matter to anyone :sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate every race equally... :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

Well, from the little I know of StraightArrows' country, I think his culture is fairly strict when it comes to races intermingling, hence this thread. 

I won't say what country he lives in, though, as I think he wants to keep that private. 

However, please correct me if I'm wrong, StraightArrows.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, if I click with someone then it doesn't matter what race they are. However I will readily admit to being more inclined towards interacting with other white people than with other races. It's not because I'm racist, it's just because I have never had a friend who wasn't white and have only ever really known a handful of people of different ethnicities, and only as very loose acquaintances. Maybe it is social anxiety, I don't know, but I do worry when I talk to people who aren't white that I will say something racially inappropriate unintentionally.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

All my friends in middleschool were korean, and all my highschool friends were black for the most part..race isnt an issue


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes of course
I've also been attracted to different races and would date someone who wasn't caucasian.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

There are white people at work who I can't stand, and there are black people at work who I'd rather befriend or at least work with. It's about 50/50. as far as I can tell, it is more about the person than their demography. now that isn't me trying to not be racist it is just the truth.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have had several friends from various backgrounds. They're great people. To deny others a chance based on their race is a mistake.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Obligatory reverse racism (and sarcastic) post: No way! White people are gross! Like I always say, "if you ain't got melanin, I ain't lettin' you in!"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yesh... Have ever since elementary school days. Friends with same race/bacground too. ?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

silentcliche said:


> Obligatory reverse racism (and sarcastic) post: No way! White people are gross! Like I always say, "if you ain't got melanin, I ain't lettin' you in!"


I'm going off on a tangent here, but did anyone else notice during the State of the Union last month that John Boehner actually looks darker than Obama? Does he set the tanning bed to extra crispy?


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Why not...all my friends are from all SORTS of backgrounds. As long as we have simileer intrests and you aren't a bad person we'll ge along just fine.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Whelp, as long as they can be on the same level as cool as I am, then anyone is welcomed on my boat.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

!!! 98.10% = yes

so why we always see white people on one side, blacks on another,same thing with asians!???????


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Always have...heck, even my SO is a different ethnicity!


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone says yes... 

But are the people who dont agree really going to contribute to this thread and poll? I think not.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

mimcofied said:


> Everyone says yes...


There are a lot of left-wing people who vote "YES!" but in reality some of them should be voting: "Yes, but it won't be a real friendship". Some of these people want to use you as their "Black"/"Asian"/"Latino" friend and use you as a symbol of their "tolerance". They bring up your race all the time and are extra curious about your "exotic" family background as though you were some sort of circus animal. To these people, I want to say: I'm sorry, I don't want to be the object of your White liberal guilt and I sure don't want you adopting any children from overseas and f*cking with their identities.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but only to make them an object of my white liberal guilt. Plus, they could accompany me on my trips overseas to adopt starving children.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

^^lol, I'm mainly talking about people who think it is more interesting to ask "What are you?" than "Who are you?"


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

vicente said:


> There are a lot of left-wing people who vote "YES!" but in reality some of them should be voting: "Yes, but it won't be a real friendship". Some of these people want to use you as their "Black"/"Asian"/"Latino" friend and use you as a symbol of their "tolerance". They bring up your race all the time and are extra curious about your "exotic" family background as though you were some sort of circus animal. To these people, I want to say: I'm sorry, I don't want to be the object of your White liberal guilt and I sure don't want you adopting any children from overseas and f*cking with their identities.


I think you might be being a tad bit oversensitive. That sort of slight is never intentional and most people genuinely think they're being 'nice' by discussing your background.

I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt. Of course, where I live there aren't many non-brown people, so maybe I don't know how unpleasant the situation you describe is.

I don't mind being someone's 'brown friend', but I admit I will be hesitant to approach someone from another race. But that's more to do with my own inferiority complex than a dislike for people from other races.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

heroin said:


> I think you might be being a tad bit oversensitive. That sort of slight is never intentional and most people genuinely think they're being 'nice' by discussing your background.
> 
> I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt. Of course, where I live there aren't many non-brown people, so maybe I don't know how unpleasant the situation you describe is.
> 
> I don't mind being someone's 'brown friend', but I admit I will be hesitant to approach someone from another race. But that's more to do with my own inferiority complex than a dislike for people from other races.


To some extent, what he is saying is true. There a lot of these hipsters who do that kind of stuff, hang out with a bunch of their own fellow white people and have their minority friends as a showpiece but not part of their actual group. At least if gonna be racist, be real about it. Hipsters destroyed the music scene and their authotarian liberal philosophies are sickening.

I believe most people are tolerant, but I definitely agree with this guy's thoughts. There are a lot of hipsters I find more racist than pure southern ********.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm glad the majority said YES!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

heroin said:


> I think you might be being a tad bit oversensitive. That sort of slight is never intentional and most people genuinely think they're being 'nice' by discussing your background.
> 
> I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt. Of course, where I live there aren't many non-brown people, so maybe I don't know how unpleasant the situation you describe is.
> 
> I don't mind being someone's 'brown friend', but I admit I will be hesitant to approach someone from another race. But that's more to do with my own inferiority complex than a dislike for people from other races.


u own people r a good example,, don't remember seeing an indian teenager hanging out with a local!!!!

a lot of people imagine that I'm asian (don't have a drop of asian blood) as soon as they know I'm not one of them a lot become :um:mum


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, of course. I've had plenty of friends who are of different races. Imo race shouldn't be a reason not to be friends with someone.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

It depends. I am pretty prejudiced against different races.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Race does not determine a good friendship, it's the persons themselves that do !
My best friend is Native/German, I would not give her up for the world. I trust her with my very life.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> To some extent, what he is saying is true. There a lot of these hipsters who do that kind of stuff, hang out with a bunch of their own fellow white people and have their minority friends as a showpiece but not part of their actual group. At least if gonna be racist, be real about it. Hipsters destroyed the music scene and their authotarian liberal philosophies are sickening.
> 
> I believe most people are tolerant, but I definitely agree with this guy's thoughts. There are a lot of hipsters I find more racist than pure southern ********.


Oh aye. The hipsters are a pox upon the world. There was actually a very good example of this phenomenon you are talking about. That of hipsters trying to portray themselves as progressive and culturally enlightened through incredibly offensive behaviour.

There was a review up on pitchfork.com of some (I think) jazz album by a black artist. It was written in faux african-american slang from the 50s and was absolutely cringeworthy. I suppose the reviewer wanted to show he "was down with" african-americans and their culture from pre-segregation america. I think they pulled it offline. Let me see if I can find a link.



straightarrows said:


> u own people r a good example,, don't remember seeing an indian teenager hanging out with a local!!!!


I have little idea of what goes on among the diaspora, but if they're anything like me, they probably have an inferiority complex and are hesitant to approach people from other races. I can deal with them fine online, but in person....


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> u own people r a good example,, don't remember seeing an indian teenager hanging out with a local!!!!


Not true - we hang out with non-Indians all the time. In places with large minority populations, they do tend to hang out more with other Indians, but they will still hang out with other races too. And this is true of all races, including white people - people tend to hang out more with people of their own race. But there's nothing necessarily sinister about this. It's easier to make friends with people you have things in common with, and one's cultural or ethnic background is an indicator that you might have somewhat similar experiences which makes it easier to relate to each other or less scary to initiate a conversation with each other.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, because it's all completely irrelevant to me.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It doesn't make a difference to me what someone's race/background is. I am very intrigued by them...and, the more different than mine, the better.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you are a very sad person if you dont want to bound with someone JUST because of their ethnic background/skin colour. but thats just my opinion.
I am mostly white with a tiny bit of asian ancestry but,my friends in middle school were all turkish/arab and my two best friends were african and eurasian(filipina/dutch)
I also dated outside my race indonesian/thai(asian) and arab
though after terrible expiernces with arab people such as being mentally and physically abused, I think I will rarely befriend or start a relationship with one again... but then ofcourse I never say never...
I actually prefer dating interacial since I am not really attracted to white guys.. exept for now:clap but it probably wont last long unfortunatly :sigh


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow it would appear we have two racists but thats not bad considering the amount of members on this forum and the huge amount who voted yes 
I mean SA does not discriminate, if anything you feel the one who is being discriminated against and it has nothing to do with race, culture or skin tone, its about what having SA means and what impression it sends to others and it can suck having people judging you or ignoring you because you have a 
"mental illness" :mum

Yeah I don't care about culture or sexuality
although I am a bit intimated by lesbians i am just putting it out there, i mean gay guys I am fine with and i hate anti gay right wing thinking but i feel uncomfortable with lesbians. Then again i used to feel really uncomfortable with people in general 

Maybe i type this because overall i have had a bad experience with white people at school. Bullying was always done by rich white kids and being white i found it ironic that the people who offered their hand of friendship were asian and over in new zealand the moari and polynesians are generally pretty popular at school


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, my one friend is a different race to me, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a m8 whos black, he's sound. I don't see why not.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeap! I find them more interesting sometimes, and more attractive =P. I don't know what it is =P


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes I dont see why not, though out my whole life my friends have been from mixed backgrounds so i didn't have any choice because i live in an area with mixed ethnicity.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, my favourite mates at school are nearly all of a different race to me. Its the person that matters.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Of course.!


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually don't like any other Puerto Rican. I like being Puerto Rican but I don't like most of them


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I often feel more comfortable around people of other cultures because I don't feel like I'm expected to fit in. Having SA, I don't get in much of a comfort zone around people of my own culture and don't feel any particular anxiety around people of other races or cultures.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I already am.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I take people for what and who they are, undefined by race.  Doesn't matter to me at all! In fact, I like hearing different perspectives on things from people of different backgrounds.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

As far as people I've known race has never ever played a factor into friendships. Although a lot of times a person can be friends with someone of a different race and still be racist. Living in a middle of nowhere area on my own for four years. I've known quite a few of these. "I swear I'm not a racist person. I'm friends with a _(insert race)_ person". Then next week - "I wouldn't mind having a slave". WTF?!!! 

But overall I do not see race affecting friendship. However, I do think race plays a factor in dating.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Jade18 said:


> I think you are a very sad person if you dont want to bound with someone JUST because of their ethnic background/skin colour. but thats just my opinion.
> I am mostly white with a tiny bit of asian ancestry but,my friends in middle school were all turkish/arab and my two best friends were african and eurasian(filipina/dutch)
> I also dated outside my race indonesian/thai(asian) and arab
> though after terrible expiernces with arab people such as being mentally and physically abused, I think I will rarely befriend or start a relationship with one again... but then ofcourse I never say never...
> I actually prefer dating interacial since I am not really attracted to white guys.. exept for now:clap but it probably wont last long unfortunatly :sigh


r u living in rotterdam?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The three best friends I were had were of white(German and Irish ethnic ), Asian(Chinese ethnic) and Hispanic/Latino(Puerto Rican ethnic) racial background.

As long as you have a lot of common interests with me then we'll be cool. I rarely ever talk about race or religion so that would never conflict between my friendship. Usually it's my depression and SA that f--ks it up.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

of course.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> r u living in rotterdam?


why u wanna know?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Jade18 said:


> why u wanna know?


simply,, I think u r from eastern europe,,,

as far as I know people in that country r the worst when it comes to Race,,,,,, killing, burning kids, [email protected]!!..etc foreigners. sorry, but that what I know!


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> simply,, I think u r from eastern europe,,,
> 
> as far as I know people in that country r the worst when it comes to Race,,,,,, killing, burning kids, [email protected]!!..etc9*(?)* foreigners. sorry, but that what I know!


lol I dont know what the **** your talking about,:| but rotterdam(which is not a country in case u didnt know....) is a city in the netherlands where I live in. which is a *WESTERN EUROPEAN* country.
killing and burning kids..I dont know wtf ur thinking im from but we dont do that here, its no **** iran or the middle ages.:no


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

Of course not.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> For sure, just because we're friends doesn't mean I have to look at them...


:haha


----------



## Barf (Oct 31, 2010)

Where I live, that would really limit my options with who I could be friends with, if only I were to befriend someone of the same race/ethnicity.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Absolutely. There's so much uniqueness in other different races or culture, like they open up your mind about certain things. Living in a multi-racial country, I gotta admit we have our own problems and for some cases we keep the problems to ourselves instead of resolving them. But hopefully we can work our problems out...and all of us to functioning together simply as

ONE


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

The world is becoming such a mixed-bag, I think it is increasingly inevitable to discriminate against race. 

I remember back in 2006, I went to a career tech school in an affluent part of Maryland, and as a white person, I was the minority. The class consisted of middle easterners, south americans, blacks, russians and probably more--it was actually quite intriguing. Everyone was kind of meshed together, learning, and really, it was like race was not in the forefront of my mind. Everyone was educated and respectful.

In the above mentioned enviroment, I actually felt a notable decrease in my SA associated symptoms as everyone was different and unique. When you are constantly in an environment in which everyone is the same, people tend to captialize on others differences and the small nuances of cultural differences, personality differences, styles of dress etc.


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think it matters what race/background it is. But most people hang out with people similar to them.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Jade18 said:


> lol I dont know what the **** your talking about,:| but rotterdam(which is not a country in case u didnt know....) is a city in the netherlands where I live in. which is a *WESTERN EUROPEAN* country.
> killing and burning kids..I dont know wtf ur thinking im from but we dont do that here, its no **** iran or the middle ages.:no










I know that rotterdam is in the netherlands !! :b




> I am mostly white with a tiny bit of asian ancestry but,my friends in middle school were all turkish/arab and my two best friends were african and eurasian(filipina/dutch)
> I also dated outside my race indonesian/thai(asian) and arab
> though after terrible expiernces with arab people such as being mentally and physically abused


 
1-as far as I know Rotterdam= majority r foreigners! so I guess u r living there
2- I thought u r from eastern europe coz I thought u r living in a ghetto with a lot of foreigners

3- the stories about what other races/backgrounds r facing in holland is not a secret!

4-two or three years ago they show the story of a 10 y.o. who was burned in the woods!! or that Dr. who cut the penis of a kid coz he don't want to c more foreigners in his country!!

5-isn't this a local ch! http://www.bvn.nl

I'm sorry if my post hurted u personaly,,, but that what I know!


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> I know that rotterdam is in the netherlands !! :b
> 
> 1-as far as I know Rotterdam= majority r foreigners! so I guess u r living there
> 2- I thought u r from eastern europe coz I thought u r living in a ghetto with a lot of foreigners
> ...


UAHAHAHA u think u hurted me!? yeah thats a good one
the only foreigners that get treated like **** sometimes are arabs and they deserive it a lot of the times.

I dont know in what utopia u live but **** happands everywhere.

I read your from russia? then how dare u to judge the netherlands when russia is way more ****ed up then the netherlands

and I am not from rotterdam and no not majorty are foreigners there get your facts together dont talk about stuff u dont know

I dont even know what the bvn is and I dont care and not gonna watch.

I dont care if u hate the netherlands I hate it but I hate most countries

oh and me being of asian ancestry is not that unusual for dutch people
over 500.000 dutch people have asian ancestry. so that doesnt make me ghetto trash u racist.


----------



## mooseick (Aug 11, 2010)

ive never dated someone of my same race and ive only crushed on 1 person who was same race as me and the rest were different. 
so that would be a YES  
i rlly dnt care about skin color. i dnt like it when ppl compare ppl of diff races :/


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

All of my acquaintices (No actual friends) are white except for one who is Indian (Actual Indian, not Native American). I had a best friend who was Chinese, but he moved last summer. =/


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes of course and I do.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Of course, I think of everyone as equal.
Plus it would be silly of me to discriminate.

On a side note, I think it sounds like a contradiction to not be friends with someone of a different race/bg when you have SAS...I would think you would be happy to have more friends?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

No way, man. Tooootal dealbreaker.










(obviously kidding)


----------

